# Can Pigs Eat Fruit Pits?



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

This will probably seem real dumb to all of you hog raisers, but do pigs eat fruit pits? Like from plums or peaches? I wondered because a day camp in my area didn't know if their campers could put their fruit pits in the pig bucket. The counselors allow the campers to put their leftover lunch into a bucket that is later emptied into a pig trough. (No candy or animal products, though!)They didn't know if pits were edible, so they threw them away. This sparked my curiosity. Anybody know? :shrug:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Pigs are smart creatures , I've had quite a few and helped and help a guy who patured his hogs . pigs often sample food before gorging themselves.
Ive never seen one eat anything that made it sick unlike cattle.
Nice things about pigs that are pastured , they stay clean healthy and have a pleasant nutty smell .


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

So....you're saying that if pits were bad for them they would know and wouldn't eat them? Thats pretty cool! 
By the way, I never said they stank (stunk?)


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just tell the folks to keep utensils, plastic, glass, metal, out of the food scraps. The pigs will sort the rest!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Pigs can be neat to have around . 
we had a sow we got as a piglet, She never knew she was a pig being raised with our dogs. when it came time to have her bread she wouldnt have anything to do with the nieghbors hogs . But if you came out the door with a gun she was ready to go hunting. Nothing like having a 600 pound pig run up and roll over to have her belly rubbed or to put the poor propane delivery guy on top of the tank screaming for help.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the favorite napping place for my pigs is under the peach tree. it's shady, and food drops down for them out of the sky!!

anyway, they have become expert at stripping the fruit off the pit, then spitting it out.

peaches + pigs = no problem.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

marvella said:


> the favorite napping place for my pigs is under the peach tree. it's shady, and food drops down for them out of the sky!!
> 
> anyway, they have become expert at stripping the fruit off the pit, then spitting it out.
> 
> peaches + pigs = no problem.


Here's a pig eating a peach pie. seems to be doing okay? :shrug:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

My husband brought me 4 5 gallon buckets of peaches from the local orchard when it was the ned of their season for fruit u pick. We put them all up and made jam and etc and all the peach pits went into a bucket along with the peals and all. They loved them and crunched them like life savers! Want to see something funny, throw your pigs a bunch of hickory or black walnuts! They love them!


----------

